# Jazz youtubers you are subscribed to?



## Cabinet (Sep 27, 2010)

I thought this thread would be good to share places where you found good tips, lessons, backing tracks or anything else that made you hit the subscribe button.
This pianist is great, he has a lot of cool ideas and he makes it very apparent he knows what he's doing
YouTube - PianistaItaliano's Channel


----------



## VariedStyles (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, my first time contributing.

Nice music on these channels -
Rounder - Really groovy jazz Hammond organ (it's a Nord Clavia C1 though)
YouTube - rounder2u's Channel
Jason Crawford.
YouTube - jason8string's Channel


----------



## AVWIII (Sep 27, 2010)

Jake Reichbart is pretty much the only jazz guy I've subscribed to so far. He does some pretty cool solo guitar arrangements of a lot of classic songs.


----------



## theclap (Sep 27, 2010)

Steve Giordano youtube name is jzguru. he's never made a song that wasn't straight from the heart.


----------



## ThorSilhouette (Sep 29, 2010)

YouTube - Jazzguts's Channel


----------



## GKQxDarkMatter (Feb 18, 2011)

Great Jazz Fusion, check this guys channel


----------



## McCap (Apr 26, 2011)

Jake Hertzog has a cool channel, with great lessons:
YouTube - jakehertzog&#39;s Channel


----------

